# Kraken x60 Liquid Temp



## Dominicus1165 (31. Januar 2014)

Hallihallo,
ich besitze das System aus der Signatur.
Die Lüfter passen sich automatisch an die Temperatur der Kühlflüssigkeit an, jedoch liegt diese erst nach 30Min Prime95 bei 40°, während die CPU viel höher ist.
Somit bleiben die Kühler recht langsam. Denn somit reagieren die Kühler kaum auf die CPU Temp.
Hab ich beim Einbau einen Fehler gemacht oder ist das normal?

MfG
da Domii


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2014)

Wasserkühlungen sind immer recht träge, ja. (Auch wenn ich von einem so kleinen Kreislauf eher 10-20 Minuten aufwärmzeit erwartet hätte.)
Der schnelle Anstieg der CPU-Temperatur resultiert aus dem schlechten Wärmeübergang zum IHS in Kombination mit der schlagartig ansteigenden Wärmeproduktion - da kein Kühler etwas gegen machen.


----------



## panzer000 (2. Februar 2014)

cpu köpfen hilft da
hab ich selbst gemacht und bis zu 10-15 grad weniger temps bei oc cpu


----------

